# Fare Thee Well



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

My favorite Lefty, Joan Baez, 'Fare Thee Well' tour SOLD OUT. November 5. 

Always one of my favorites and one of a few left who performed at Woodstock.


----------

